
Why Housing Is So Expensive - rayiner
https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/08/heres-why-housing-is-so-expensive/
======
chmaynard
If this anonymous builder knew in advance that his plan was not in compliance
with local regulations, why did he propose it in the first place? Just asking.

